# An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!



## lordblizzard (9. Juli 2005)

*An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*

Hallo!

Ich wollte das hier mal reinsetzen, da mir immer wieder auffällt, dass die User fragen stellen zum Ersetzen von Mausfüssen (falls jmd nicht weiss was das ist: Mausfüsse = die kleinen dinger unten auf der Maus, die die Gleiteigenschaften der Maus verbessern). Es gibt im Internet diverse Angebote, wo man die Dinger für 3€ oder so haben kann, exkl. Versand. Doch einfacher kommt ihr an die Dinger ran, wenn ihr einfach bei der Technischen Hotline von Logitech an und fragt, ob die euch Ersatz dafür schicken. Die wollen dann eine Nummer auf eurer Maus und eure Adresse wissen, und 2-4 Tage später habt ihr die Ersatzfüsse. 

Ich finde, das ist ein echt guter Service von Logitech   , denn bezahlen tut man ausser für das Telefongespräch (normale Nummer, keine 0900 oder ähnliche) genau nichts.

mfg
lordblizzard

PS: Weiss jmd wie man die Dinger korrekt anklebt, hab bei meiner MX700 mal das Schwarze Ding weggenommen, jetzt hats drunter ein weisses    Muss beides weg?


----------



## Blackout (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*

Hey, danke für den Tipp, das werd ich wohl am Montag mal ausprobieren, Ersatzfüsse sollte man immer auf Lager haben


----------



## zectOr (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				Blackout am 09.07.2005 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, danke für den Tipp, das werd ich wohl am Montag mal ausprobieren, Ersatzfüsse sollte man immer auf Lager haben



werd ich wohl auch mal machen   

such grad mal die nummer...

mfg zectOr

€dit: find die nummer nicht


----------



## lordblizzard (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				zectOr am 09.07.2005 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 09.07.2005 11:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist hinten auf deiner Maus aufkeklebt, vorher steht M/N: und dann die Nummer...


----------



## zectOr (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				lordblizzard am 09.07.2005 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 09.07.2005 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich mein die tel nummer


----------



## lordblizzard (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				zectOr am 09.07.2005 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> lordblizzard am 09.07.2005 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach so  Also ich kann leider nur die Schweizer Hotline mit Garantie angeben, es ist übrigens nicht die Technische sondern die *Produkt* Hotline, die angerufen werden muss:

Product Hotline Schweiz: 021 863 54 10

Diese Nummer hab ich im Internet für Deutschland gefunden: 069-92032165


----------



## Chat1000 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				lordblizzard am 09.07.2005 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 09.07.2005 11:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gut zu wissen! Thx Lordblizzard   

Gruß ChaT


----------



## TheNightShadow (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				Chat1000 am 09.07.2005 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> lordblizzard am 09.07.2005 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man die Nummer auch woanders ablesen?
Weil bei mir sind die aufkleber ziemlich abgenutzt.
Ansonsten weiß ich es  für meine nächste Logitech


----------



## lordblizzard (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				TheNightShadow am 09.07.2005 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Chat1000 am 09.07.2005 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schreib mal das Modell hier rein, dann kann dir ein anderer User, der dieselbe Maus hat, die nummer sagen, es ist nicht bei jedem eine andere.


----------



## TheNightShadow (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				lordblizzard am 09.07.2005 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> TheNightShadow am 09.07.2005 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso ich dachte es handel sich dabei um eine art Seriennummer.
Ich hab die mx 500 
schon ma thx für die nummer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				TheNightShadow am 09.07.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso ich dachte es handel sich dabei um eine art Seriennummer.
> Ich hab die mx 500
> schon ma thx für die nummer




hat die qualität bei logitech derart nachgelassen, dass jetzt schon mx500 abgenutzt sind?
mein mouseman ist seit 98 im (dauer)einsatz und die seitlichen pads zeigen noch gar keine nenneswerte abnutzung und das hintere reicht eigentlich immer noch mehr als aus...


----------



## lordblizzard (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 09.07.2005 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> TheNightShadow am 09.07.2005 20:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, es gibt auch viele, die gerne ein paar ersatzfüsse zur hand haben... Und bei meinem Mouseman Dual Optical hatte ich das Problem auch nie, vielleicht ists tatsächlich eine neiere Erscheinung, aber der Service ist jedenfalls super...


----------



## Prosumer (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*

ich persönlich hab keine probleme mit der abnützung, da ich meiner maus alle 1 1/2 monate neue glidetapes spendiere   

ansonsten würde ich mal hier vorbeischauen   

http://www.cyberskatez.com/german/index.htm

*Keramik-Pads mit lebenslanger Garantie*


----------



## HanFred (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				Prosumer am 14.07.2005 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich persönlich hab keine probleme mit der abnützung, da ich meiner maus alle 1 1/2 monate neue glidetapes spendiere
> 
> ansonsten würde ich mal hier vorbeischauen
> 
> ...


die sehen gut aus. von glidetapes halte ich nicht viel, ich hatte schon welche und fand, dass die maus viel weniger gut rutschte.


----------



## Simon-der-freak (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				lordblizzard am 09.07.2005 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich wollte das hier mal reinsetzen, da mir immer wieder auffällt, dass die User fragen stellen zum Ersetzen von Mausfüssen (falls jmd nicht weiss was das ist: Mausfüsse = die kleinen dinger unten auf der Maus, die die Gleiteigenschaften der Maus verbessern). Es gibt im Internet diverse Angebote, wo man die Dinger für 3€ oder so haben kann, exkl. Versand. Doch einfacher kommt ihr an die Dinger ran, wenn ihr einfach bei der Technischen Hotline von Logitech an und fragt, ob die euch Ersatz dafür schicken. Die wollen dann eine Nummer auf eurer Maus und eure Adresse wissen, und 2-4 Tage später habt ihr die Ersatzfüsse.
> 
> ...




boa wie fett...da ruf ich heute mal an!
weiss jemand,wieviele ich auf einmal bestellen kann?
5 packs?2 packs?


----------



## lordblizzard (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				Simon-der-freak am 14.07.2005 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> boa wie fett...da ruf ich heute mal an!
> weiss jemand,wieviele ich auf einmal bestellen kann?
> 5 packs?2 packs?



Ich glaub du kannst einfach mal einen Streifen Bestellen, aber vllt geben die dir ja noch einen, wenn du sagst, dass du gleich 2 möchtest, damit du nicht soviel anrufen musst...


----------



## sringading (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*

Wie bring ich denn die Alten Pads runter (MX700)?

Die sind wahrscheinlich noch so gut, das des gar nicht geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				sringading am 14.07.2005 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bring ich denn die Alten Pads runter (MX700)?
> 
> Die sind wahrscheinlich noch so gut, das des gar nicht geht.



die neuen klebst du drauf, wenn die alten weg sind 
is ja nicht so, dass die mehrere schichten hätten - n flaches pad ist genauso gut wie ganz neues, erst *kein* pad muss ersetz werden.


----------



## Simon-der-freak (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				lordblizzard am 09.07.2005 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich wollte das hier mal reinsetzen, da mir immer wieder auffällt, dass die User fragen stellen zum Ersetzen von Mausfüssen (falls jmd nicht weiss was das ist: Mausfüsse = die kleinen dinger unten auf der Maus, die die Gleiteigenschaften der Maus verbessern). Es gibt im Internet diverse Angebote, wo man die Dinger für 3€ oder so haben kann, exkl. Versand. Doch einfacher kommt ihr an die Dinger ran, wenn ihr einfach bei der Technischen Hotline von Logitech an und fragt, ob die euch Ersatz dafür schicken. Die wollen dann eine Nummer auf eurer Maus und eure Adresse wissen, und 2-4 Tage später habt ihr die Ersatzfüsse.
> 
> ...





ALso ich hab ne mX518...
ich hab gleich angerufen,nen freundlichen Mitarbeiter erwischt^^
Der hatt garnicht nach der Nummer Nachgefragt,und meine Adresse aufgenommen...in max. 10 Tagen sollten die dinger da sein...
(da werd ich öfters anrufen müssen)





ciao


----------



## N8Mensch (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				Prosumer am 14.07.2005 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich persönlich hab keine probleme mit der abnützung, da ich meiner maus alle 1 1/2 monate neue glidetapes spendiere
> 
> ansonsten würde ich mal hier vorbeischauen
> 
> ...


Oh, das hört sich wirklich gut an. Die Mausfüße von Logitech (MX51 sind echt nicht so toll, da möchte ich überhaupt keinen Ersatz haben. Viel zu flach, Gleitgefühl ist absolut nicht vorhanden, einfach nur stumpf. Da ist die Razer DB besser.
Aber das sage ich Logitech persönlich, habe ja gerade die Nummer vor mir   .  

Ich überlege jetzt nur, ob ich Keramik-Füßchen oder Hyperglides ( http://www.esport-discount.de/version2.0/index.php?cPath=2 ) hole. Hat sicher beides Vor- und Nachteile. Hm.... Bestimmt muss man die original Mausfüße entfernen, wenn man Keramik benutzen möchte. Hyperglide kann man drüber kleben. Hm...


----------



## Prosumer (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				N8Mensch am 15.07.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Prosumer am 14.07.2005 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*halten einige monate lang* VS *lebenslanger garantie*


----------



## N8Mensch (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				Prosumer am 16.07.2005 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> *halten einige monate lang* VS *lebenslanger garantie*


Das weiß ich   . Aber Keramik ist hart wie Stein, verursacht vielleicht Reibungsgeräuche auf Plastikpads oder man spürt die raue Oberfläche. Die Keramik-Füße halten ein Leben lang, doch wie reagieren Plastik-Pads auf das harte Material? 
Gut, man könnte Stoffpad nehmen, doch gleitet die Maus dann noch gut?
Teflon ist weich.
Das sind so meine Gedanken.
Kaufe ich mir nun Keramik, muss ich die Original-Mausfüßchen entfernen. Bin ich dann unzufrieden, habe ich ein Problem. (Oder auch nicht, man bekommt ja anscheinend kostenlos Ersatzfüße von Logitech   . Oder ich ziehe über die Keramikfüßchen Hyperglide-Söckchen, wenns stört    ).

Naja, mal sehen. Werde mir die Keramiks mal bestellen und anschauen


----------



## Chat1000 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				N8Mensch am 16.07.2005 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Prosumer am 16.07.2005 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch egaL welches MateriaL die Füße haben   Hauptsache es gleitet einigermaßen gut , der Rest liegt eh am SpieLer   Da hilft auch kein Gleitspray....

Gruß ChaT


----------



## zectOr (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*

Hi,
ich hab mal ne frage und zwar hab ich mir am Do. die Razer DB plasma bestellt und hoffe das mir die Form gefällt    mit den ganzen 500 bis 1000 Formen kann ich nichts anfangen nun, mit welcher anderen Form würdet ihr die Razer Diamondback vergleichen? 

hoffentlich is sie ähnlich wie die MX 300 bloß länger   

mfg zectOr


----------



## Prosumer (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				N8Mensch am 16.07.2005 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Prosumer am 16.07.2005 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**Reibungsgeräusche** sry, daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht  :-o 

aber wie du sagts, kommt eher auf das mousepad drauf an   
(auf einem plastikpad wird es wohl nicht so toll klingen,...)


jedenfalls poste bitte deine erfahrung damit


----------



## N8Mensch (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



			
				zectOr am 17.07.2005 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab mal ne frage und zwar hab ich mir am Do. die Razer DB plasma bestellt und hoffe das mir die Form gefällt    mit den ganzen 500 bis 1000 Formen kann ich nichts anfangen nun, mit welcher anderen Form würdet ihr die Razer Diamondback vergleichen?
> 
> hoffentlich is sie ähnlich wie die MX 300 bloß länger
> ...


Razer DB hat eigentlich (nüchtern betrachtet) eine konventionelle Form, etwas unergonomisch. Für Rechtshänder ist Logitech (>MX500, Dualoptical usw..) eher optimal, da die Form an die rechte Hand angepasst ist. Ausserdem bietet Logitech für den Ringfinger eine Auflage. Bei Razer sind da nur 2 große, überhängende Tasten. Ja stimmt, hat auch eine gerade Form wie die MX300, aber halt mit großen Tasten und länger gezogenem Gehäuse.
Die Mehrheit kommt mit der Razer sehr gut zurecht und hat (bekommt) keine Probleme. Vielleicht ist die ja auch was für dich. Ansonsten sehr sehr gute Maus, leicht & gleitet von Haus aus gut. Und man kann ingame die Mausgeschwindigkeit verstellen (20ig stufig!). Finde ich persönlich besser, als die dpi-Verstellmöglichkeit von Logitech.
MfG
N8


----------



## zectOr (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*



> Und man kann ingame die Mausgeschwindigkeit verstellen (20ig stufig!).



Wird das Softwaremäßig oder Hardwaremäßig wie bei der MX 518 umgestellt? Hab jetzt schon 3 tests dazu gelesen aber das stand noch nie drin    ... ich hab jetzt am DO. (!) bestellt und diese    haben mein zeug immer noch nicht losgeschickt obwohl alles "verfügbar sei" - (Bestseller Computer) *grml*

mfg - ein Mensch der sich auf seine neue Maus freut - zectOr

edit: momentan benutze ich ne uralte optische Maus die bei schnellen bewegungen stehen bleibt


----------



## Prosumer (10. August 2005)

*AW: An alle Logitech-Maus Benützer, die Ihre Mausfüsse ersetzen wollen!*

falls es noch jemanden  interessiert, ein Test der *Keramik*füße:

http://www.cooling-station.net/index.php?page=tests&id=94




PS: ich würd mir sie aber lieber doch nicht holen, denn da steht:     

_""Diese Skates bestehen aus technischer Keramik, die auch an der *Schutzhülle von Spaceshuttles* verwendet wird.""_


----------

